# DS-Xtreme Firmware 1.1.3



## JPH (Apr 10, 2008)

*DS-Xtreme Firmware 1.1.3*
Not An April Fools!


DS-Xtreme owners don't throw your cart away just yet! The DS-X Team has released a long-awaited
firmware update for their slot-1 flashcart, the DS-Xtreme.


			
				DS-X Guru said:
			
		

> I would like to take the opportunity and announce the beginning of 1.1.3 Public Beta. 1.1.3 Public Beta will run simultaneously with 1.1.2 and you can switch between firmwares as you see fit. So, without much rambling, here we go:
> 
> DS-X OS 1.1.3 Updater - Public Beta (NEW)
> DS-X OS 1.1.2 Skin Files
> ...






Download Locally from GBAtemp.net



DS-Xtreme Official Website



Source


----------



## JPH (Apr 10, 2008)

Everyone knows this cart sucks and whatnot! But, let's try and stay civil in this topic


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 10, 2008)

wtf is a DS-X


----------



## RyuKakashi (Apr 10, 2008)

I wonder what made them change their stubborn minds


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> wtf is a DS-X




its a over-priced built-in memory first generation slot-1 flashcart that hardly gets fw updates.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this just the same beta that was out/"leaked" before, or were there actual changes (beyond firmware switching) implemented between now and then?


			
				Jaejae said:
			
		

> wtf is a DS-X


It was an _excellent_ concept which _over-promised_ and _under-delivered_ while being somewhat _over-priced_, with all evidence pointing to the possibility the project was left to the hands of _under-achievers_ after it's initial _over-hyped_ conception (unless you count their forum staff, they _over-achieve_ at _kick-banning_ for customers expecting what was initially promised, and thus get at least a 100% on that point for doing that job so well.)

I had hoped for so much more from DS-X, I'm truly glad I held off on getting such a pricey beast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




late edit:/ I just wish they would open source the bloody thing, and leave it to _real_ amateurs. That would at least give retailers a reason to have a fire sale of whatever stock they are currently stuck with.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 10, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Is this just the same beta that was out/"leaked" before, or were there actual changes (beyond firmware switching) implemented between now and then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and they even told for gbatemp.net to report any ds-x owner that came here asking for help that if they did come and ask for help that their customer service be disbanded from them.


----------



## MR_COW (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude, when I asked for a review unit they asked "If they could get my personal information for insurance reasons". I still think they might kill me cause I said it sucked. Probably cause they sent me a defect review unit though.....


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ads for DS-X were _everywhere_ at first... Likely the most hyped flash cart of all time for any system.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 10, 2008)

April Fools!

I'm glad I sold mine long long ago.


----------



## iwakura (Apr 10, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> April Fools!
> 
> I'm glad I sold mine long long ago.



it's not a joke lol


unfortunately, it appears to be almost exactly the same thing as the "fake" and "unofficial" 1.1.3 that was released months ago.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 10, 2008)

It's unfortunate that the DS-X turned out to be 'the little flashcard who could'... But really, it couldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I blame the developers. This firmware update won't do them justice.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm glad I waited for something cheaper and had expandable memory.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> DS-X proud to announce the release of a long awaited update, DS-X OS 1.1.3.
> Changelog:
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GREAT


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 10, 2008)

Their bank accounts musta been running low again.


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok, I bought a first-gen DS-X and I continue to use it to this day.  It works beautifully, runs every application I want to use (yes, I have to patch with arm7, but really, a monkey could figure this process out, it's no hassle), and has proven itself countless times over to me.  Couldn't be happier with it.  Yes, tech support blows, but that's the company.  The device itself is perfectly fine.

My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"

And please note, if you desire to reply with some stupid "Heh-heh, loozer n00b like DS-X OMGWTF!!??!?!!!11" please, spare me.  I have little tolerance for trolls.


----------



## kazumi213 (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"



Just try any of the other (main) flashcards and discover for yourself.

On to the topic: this public beta is *exactly* the same as the leaked one.

Just in case they are reading this: PLEASE INCLUDE AN USER OPTION TO DISABLE THE SAVE COMPRESSION.


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 10, 2008)

kazumi213 said:
			
		

> Just try any of the other (main) flashcards and discover for yourself.



Not an answer.  Question still stands.

EDIT: I did read your whole bit about the save compression problems in some games.  Yes, this is annoying, but if you know about the problem going into the game and just stick to playing that game through to completion, it's not a major problem.


----------



## Urza (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"
> cory1492It was an excellent concept which over-promised and under-delivered while being somewhat over-priced, with all evidence pointing to the possibility the project was left to the hands of under-achievers after it's initial over-hyped conception (unless you count their forum staff, they over-achieve at kick-banning for customers expecting what was initially promised, and thus get at least a 100% on that point for doing that job so well.)


----------



## kmihalj (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"



All other Slot-1 cards are OS independent, ... DS-X can be flashed only from Windows connected to net without any proxies ... and since they were the first "real slot-1" card and first who didn't need any patching of ROMs they promises Mac OS X and Linux app for firmware upgrades, well that newer happend... (and patching newer worked with any emulator or virtualizator, ... ok Linux user could install Windows on another partition, but PPC Mac users cant, ...also they recomended instaling Windows just for upgrading theres products .... LAME...)

Also on theres forum you can't give critics and report errors with ROM's (without mention ROM or name of the game, but sugesting that there is something wrong with ex. #0345) without getting ban, and/or they delete all posts with critics about they support and products (argumented critics, not n00bish ones which should and was deleted)

I had first batch, ... card is OK, support sucks alot... now I have CycloDS... working on Mac OS X without any third party software.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 10, 2008)

still wat does this update add
If i am not mistaken, DS-X is the most hated card for it's long time of hibernation


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 10, 2008)

RE Urza: Ok, you can post _someone else's _opinion . . . but do you have one of your own?  Moreover, the other person's opinion still doesn't give any actual, you know, reasons.  Just says "over-hyped" and "under-achieving."  What, precisely, does that mean?

RE kmihalj: No support for Mac or Linux?  Ok, that's a valid complaint.  I can see how that'd get on some folks nerves.


----------



## JPH (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"



Heh-heh, loozer n00b like DS-X OMGWTF!!??!?!!!11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I think almost everyone dislikes the cart because it's a rip-off.
The DS-X Team support for the cart sucks. They didn't do as they promised.
The cart itself is expensive...and for half the price of a DS-Xtreme I can get an R4, M3, etc 
I'm sure it isn't the worse flashcart around, but it just can't compete with the likes of the R4, M3, etc
Those carts have better compatibility and are easier to use (and costs less).


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Heh-heh, loozer n00b like DS-X OMGWTF!!??!?!!!11



Cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Price?  Eeyyyeeeeh . . . at the time it first came out (it WAS the first/only slot-1 solution), I didn't care.  I can see how now, especially with other technology on the market, how this might be more of a problem.  However, that still doesn't relate to the abilities of the card itself.  If I had to chose now, yes, I'd go with a cheaper card, but that doesn't make the DS-X "bad."

Better compatibility?  Judging from the DS-X compatibility list, I'd say the DS-X is pretty damn compatible.  And like I said, the few save issues are only an issue if you can't stand only playing one DS game at a time.

Easier to use?  Please explain.


----------



## ilovengage (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought the DS and compared to other flash cards it was very expensive, yes.

BUT: I don't see any reason why I should by a new flash card, especially not since using the fw 1.1.3 beta because it doesn't require any manual arm7 patching any more. I don't need things like cheating compatibilty or going back to the menu when I want to change the game. Of course, if you've got a problem with that the DS-X isn't good enough for you.

But I'm very annoyed about this childish bashing guys who can't stop to bash bash bash in EVERY topic about the DS-X. Hell, get a life instead of spending so much time for complaining about a flash card!


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 10, 2008)

ilovengage said:
			
		

> . . . especially not since using the fw 1.1.3 beta because it doesn't require any manual arm7 patching any more.



Speaking of 1.1.3b (just so the mods don't think I'm ignoring the actual topic of this thread) and the arm7 thing . . . will all my arm7-patched roms still work fine, or do I have to get them all again?  'Cause let me tell you, if they don't work with the update, I'm not bothering, as my connection is so slow, reaquiring all my apps would take a month (no, not literally people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Also, does 1.1.3b fix the aforementioned EEPROM save glitch


----------



## ilovengage (Apr 10, 2008)

I was having patched games on my DS-X before updating and after updating they still worked. I think it was DQM Jokers US which I even played in the US version (arm 7 patched) and later switched to the European rom without patching - and the save still worked. I haven't tried a huge amount of games, but those I tried all worked.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 10, 2008)

They wayyyy overcharged for it. Even if it was the beginning of the slot-1 era. It's like buying Bose or Apple computers. That's pretty much why I laugh.


----------



## JPH (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're noob-friendly.

Erm, auto-DLDI patching on the cheaper (and argumentatively better slot-1) carts and don't have to deal with all that ARM7 crap.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I'll be damned.  Now to only wait another year for the next update.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2008)

A moment of silence for those who could not hold on long enough for this update.


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Apr 10, 2008)

Sold mine a few months ago and picked up a cyclo. To the dude who is oblivious to what other carts out there and still on the ds-x bandwagon, just try another cart and you'll see why the ds-x is garbage.


----------



## kazumi213 (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> kazumi213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I'm not going to offer a more elaborated answer. It would be futile.

Regarding your question about DS-X "EEPROM engine" (term by DS-X Guru): some improvements were made but I still maintain that save compression is the cause of most save corruption problems and that their "dynamic EEPROM" approach (which essentially means that some storage space is used to temporally allocate EEPROM contents when required) causes weird behaviors (still recently reported for 1.1.3b), like "my game returned to an old save". If you think on it, this is only possible if some leftover of past allocated EEPROM contents remains on the storage space, while it should be completely flushed after writting the .SAV file for this approach to properly and safely work.

To answer your question anyway: I hate the DS-X because it is an unreliable piece of shit for which I paid 110€ (512 Mbyte model).


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

Say what you want but my DS-X plays two games my R4 has problems with and R4 only plays one my DS-X doesn't. I will not defend their attitude and support however.


----------



## robi (Apr 10, 2008)

Instead of pointless bickering over flashcarts (which is even more pathetic than OS wars), does anyone know what this update adds? Does compatibility go up? No more need for the arm7fix?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

robi said:
			
		

> Instead of pointless bickering over flashcarts (which is even more pathetic than OS wars), does anyone know what this update adds? Does compatibility go up? No more need for the arm7fix?



After a brief check on their forums yes it fixes arm7.

you are welcome.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Apr 10, 2008)

I wonder if DS-X owners even remember how to update their cards...


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

hollabackitsobi said:
			
		

> I wonder if DS-X owners even remember how to update their cards...



Believe me, I haven't forgotten. It took 3 or 4 weeks last time.


----------



## Urza (Apr 10, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> RE Urza: Ok, you can post _someone else's _opinion . . . but do you have one of your own?


I share the same view.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL, the first update for this cart, I've ever seen, since I got here....


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, it's amazing.  Some of you _really cannot_ post without trolling, can you?  I ask for fact, and get attitude.

For the record, posting a response of:
"This card is a piece of shit" and nothing else . . . you're a troll.
"I hate it based on other people's opinion, even though I never tried it myself" . . . you're a troll.
"Go buy a new cart," . . . why yes, I _DO_ have all kinds of money lying around so I can buy and evaluate every other DS card . . . no, wait, I _DON'T_, that's why I _asked_ . . . you're a troll.

For those that offered real answers to my question (kazumi, kmihalj, JPH, ilovengage), thanks.  Now I at least understand why the device is hated so much.  I don't agree 100%, but there are some viable arguments there.

So the four big problems are 1) overpriced, 2) bad tech support and staff, 3) save glitches on a few games, and 4) Windows only.  Way I see it, I've already spent the money, I don't bother with the tech support site, I tend to play a game without switching back and forth, and I'm a Windows XP user, so that pretty much covers all the big issues.

So, I don't see a reason to spend more money on technology I already have.  But I will agree, if a person is just now buying a DS card, they probably want to go with something else.


----------



## fermio100 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, it doesn't fix the Castlevania POR freeze pbm. Too bad, gotta buy me a new card that can handle this game. Although ARM7 fix is very wellcome indeed!


----------



## Anakir (Apr 11, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> Ok, I bought a first-gen DS-X and I continue to use it to this day.  It works beautifully, runs every application I want to use (yes, I have to patch with arm7, but really, a monkey could figure this process out, it's no hassle), and has proven itself countless times over to me.  Couldn't be happier with it.  Yes, tech support blows, but that's the company.  The device itself is perfectly fine.
> 
> My question here is . . . what's everyone's problem with the DS-X?  Seriously, I'm not trying to be a smartass, I genuinely want to know, why do you folks hate it?  Did you ever even use it?  What makes all the other cards "better?"
> 
> And please note, if you desire to reply with some stupid "Heh-heh, loozer n00b like DS-X OMGWTF!!??!?!!!11" please, spare me.  I have little tolerance for trolls.



I had a DS-X as well. I used to think they were too good to be true 'cause it was the only slot 1 of its time which was good. In the end, I got a corrupted DS-X that could never save. I got so fed up with it that I sold it a few days later. That's basically the reason why I hate the DS-X. I didn't bother asking the team because they had so many other people asking the same stuff that I doubt they'd bother to look at my case (because it's the same thing as well). 

Their service sucks basically.. it's one of the main reasons why everyone hates it so much. They don't satisfy a lot of the customers with the their customer support, and even if you can play games on your DS-X with patches and arm7, look at the many flashcarts that don't require you to do that. As simple as it sounds, I know many friends of mine who are computer illiterate. All they know is drag and drop, have no idea about patching or whatsoever. They can't even update their R4 properly unless I guide them. 

But back to their customer support and release of firmwares, they're very slow at it. Yes, they do eventually get something done but the pace they're going isn't going to help their business. I'm really glad I switched to R4 because of the update. As soon as a game doesn't work, they get working on it. They fix their bugs and release updates at a moderate speed. They satisfied way more customers than a DS-X has..

So to get to my point, although you think the DS-X is great, I won't disagree with you because that's your opinion. But there's a reason many people have been changing flashcarts. I wouldn't say DS-X is the crappiest because it still is compatible but with less features than other carts at this rate.


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 11, 2008)

fermio100 said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't fix the Castlevania POR freeze pbm. Too bad, gotta buy me a new card that can handle this game. Although ARM7 fix is very wellcome indeed!
> 
> You know, I must just have super luck, 'cause I chose to buy the two Castlevania games, rather than download them and play them on the DS-X, so I never knew about this problem.  If it had happened to me, I would have been PIH-HISSED!! *chuckles* Now THAT is a reason to hate the DS-X that I could understand.
> 
> QUOTE(Anakir @ Apr 10 2008, 09:43 PM) So to get to my point, although you think the DS-X is great, I won't disagree with you because that's your opinion. But there's a reason many people have been changing flashcarts. I wouldn't say DS-X is the crappiest because it still is compatible but with less features than other carts at this rate.



Well, I don't think it's "great," but I think people are just a little harder on it than it deserves, s'all.


----------



## nivrae (Apr 11, 2008)

So far the DS-X is the only flash cart I've ever owned. I managed to get a first-gen one when it first came out and was quite pleased with it at the time. Sure it was a little pricey, but at the time it was the best slot-one option available, no patching and dancing LEDs! Slowly over time I began to get more frustrated with card. The thing that bothered me the most was that "EEPROM save glitch", I'd have saves that would get corrupted or would just revert back to an older save losing an hour or two of gameplay (quite bothersome.)

At one point all my saves and games got corrupted... it was pretty frustrating but I guess I really should have backed those saves up. I had better performance running older firmware on the DS-X but their forums got hostile about posting links and information about the DS-X downgrader.

The forums weren't much help either, they'd just lead us around to solutions that didn't really work and we'd be left hoping that the next firmware update would fix it. Slowly though updates became fewer and far between and the forums got more hostile and it got pointless to even post anymore. By this time it wasn't the old G6 and DS-X flashcarts, but the R4/M3 was already out and did just as much at a fraction of a cost and the CycloDS was getting all kinds of hype.

I still haven't bought another flashcart but I plan to soon and I'm thinking of "upgrading" to a CycloDS. I just waited it out for quite a bit to make sure it wasn't the next DS-X. Support seems top-notch and the forums are solid so I'll probably pick up one before Summer. Right now my DS has been collecting dust since the DS-X is barely even recognized now (formatting, low-level formatting, firmware,paper trick... been there, done that). I'll be tossing my DS-X in the closet, we had good times, it was fun while it lasted.

Overall I'm not too disappointed I ended up buying the DS-X. At the time it was the only good slot-one solution available and there's usually a high price premium with new technology. Of course I did ended up feeling a little bitter when the R4 finally came out and seemed like the solution to all my problems for a fraction of the DS-X cost. Hopefully the CycloDS works out well for me. I'm holding out a little longer though just in case some cards get announced.

DS-X: D+ (Mo' Money, Mo' Problems)

P.S: Anyone wanna buy my DS-X?


----------



## Leah (Apr 13, 2008)

Batman1701 said:
			
		

> kazumi213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about people that like to play more than one game at a time? Sounds pretty major to me.
If you think the DSX compatabilty list it 'pretty damn compatible' I think there is something wrong with your eyes, compare to:

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compatibility_list
http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/SuperCard_DS%28ONE%29
http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/M3_DS_Si...patibility_list
http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/CycloDS_...patibility_list
http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/G6DS_REAL_compatibility

Even though people are still adding to the 'newer' cards, instead of people filling them out as they games are released, like they did for the R4 AND DS-X . The R4 has been out since well before the 800 area (When I got my R4) DS-X even longer, the difference is people think why bother when it doesnt work for loads anyway, and by work I mean you can play it and other games, without being special and only playing one game at a time.
Instead of arguing with people who know you are wrong, why dont you just bin it and buy a CycloDS and stop being such a tard, you know you can get sectioned/commited (Depending on where you live) for being a DS-X fanboy.

Also....
Y000Z I5 A C0K 4 BUY1NGZ SH1T F0000000000000000000000001 H0H0H0


----------



## ilovengage (Apr 13, 2008)

Leah, why can't you just shut up? Why should ANYONE buy another flash card when he's happy with the DS-X just because YOU don't like it?

What the hell's the problem with compatibility - especially since 1.1.3 every game I wanted to play on my DS-X was playable, and if some games I even don't play have problems on the DS-X - why, tell me, WHY should I buy another flash card?

You are not one of the people who know he is wrong, you just think he's wrong. Stop being so ignorant and buy every flash card which has a little advantage so you can be proud for you perfect flash card collection, if it's that what makes you happy. 

Neither me nor Batman1701 are DS-X fanboys, no, you are a DS-X hater. Noone said the DS-X is the perfect or best flash card. It's just that for the two of us the DS-X has everything we need and if your only explanation for that is that either we're fanboys or we like being limited with our card than that's only your problem.


----------



## Batman1701 (Apr 13, 2008)

Chill, Ngage.  Don't argue with the mentally handicapped child.  She can't halp how she behaves, she was born that way.


----------



## Leah (Apr 14, 2008)

I wasnt suggesting to buy every flash card, just stating a fact that rather than being 'pretty damn compatible', I would say it is pretty un-compatible, if you want to look at something that backs that up then try the link you posted Batman and nobbin.
Also I really like the fact that consoles are built to play a variety of games, for example if I am travelling I may want to play a game briefly, not a RPG type game that I might not be able to save right away, therefore the DS-X would suck for me and plenty of other people, looking at the completion of the list at Scorpei.com.
I am glad I waited a couple of months when all that was availible was DS-X and slot 2 stuff with passme/flashed and got something that doesnt have some horrible bit of tin to put a usb cable in THEN having to install the crappy software, THEN the crappy support from the DS-X 'team', not bothering with the tech support site as you put it doesnt really matter, as the R4 forum has gone now, but the point of the support is they fix stuff, the actual developers never spoke in the forums, even the admin didnt really know what went on half the time, but it still gets updates, like other cards many people like.
Maybe get yourself a N5 lol?


NGage is sooooo lame by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would buy a new phone


----------



## qjopera (Apr 20, 2008)

nivrae said:
			
		

> So far the DS-X is the only flash cart I've ever owned. I managed to get a first-gen one when it first came out and was quite pleased with it at the time. Sure it was a little pricey, but at the time it was the best slot-one option available, no patching and dancing LEDs! Slowly over time I began to get more frustrated with card. The thing that bothered me the most was that "EEPROM save glitch", I'd have saves that would get corrupted or would just revert back to an older save losing an hour or two of gameplay (quite bothersome.)
> 
> At one point all my saves and games got corrupted... it was pretty frustrating but I guess I really should have backed those saves up. I had better performance running older firmware on the DS-X but their forums got hostile about posting links and information about the DS-X downgrader.
> 
> ...



Suggestion get the Acekard RPG this ultimate flashcart has built in storage of 1GB and a microsd slot supporting HCSD cards up to 12GB or more as higher capacities come out. Plus their OS is Open-source!!!!!!!! and their compatiblity is so awesome that they don't need to upgrade their firmware as often as the competition not that their support sucks their support is great but they only upgrade to add features like cheats and slow-down. Also the acekard RPG can exchange data from one HCmicrosd to another in 1GB increments via in-built storage. Or neoflash's R6 gold which has an acceleroeter for rumble on homebrew plus supports HCmicrosd cards.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2011)

I just updated filetrip and uploaded the firmware updater 1.1.3 from gx-mod, just for preservation.
As this flashcart is still sold on some shops and is quite cheap considering the 2GB nand on board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://filetrip.net/f25713-DS-Xtreme-Firmw...1-3-GX-Mod.html


----------



## superspudz2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

ha... i just bought a DS-Xtreme for ....$12..!	  WAS; $124.95 , NOW; $12.99
http://www.gamersection.ca/product_info.php?products_id=510
i feel sorry for you, gamersection.

and actually $12 is still wayyy overpriced for what is basically 2 LEDs
attached to a useless piece of plastic.

i cant even use it for a "Guest" cart, because it takes forever to load.
20 seconds to load main menu, 15 seconds to save eeprom,
20 more seconds to load the list of games, 10 more seconds to load the game,
and, in the case of animal crossing, 2 freakin Minutes to save game!!.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

everybody: post alternate uses for a DS-Xtreme cart.

ex; Doorstop. coaster. foot scraper.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe this flashcart could be a great stuff for prototyping if it went fully open sources (FPGA +USB cypress+ kernel) ?

Probably the teamXodus is no more available ...


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 3, 2012)

No, they're not. Why did you bump this thread? Why did I bump this thread? Wtf is going on? 

I think ZhuZhuChina has some stock left for around $15 a card if you want it. Decompile it yourself but the card and OS are horribly out of date so its use would really just be for the lights on the back.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 3, 2012)

This flashcart could be a great 3DS flashcart in fact, that's why i bumped it.

Decompile the FPGA ? You are kidding me right ?


----------



## emigre (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought there was new update


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing new sorry. I just uploaded the v2 of the dldi driver that normmatt fixed back in july last year. Don't expect much gain speed as this flashcart refuse to cooperate properly.

The full sources could help a lot in finding why it is so slow ...

http://filetrip.net/f27030-DS-Xtreme-DLDI-2.html


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do you think this card will be good for the 3DS?


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 3, 2012)

2GB of nand on board, USB link to the PC. One game at a time, 1:1 gamecard emulation.


----------

